# People Getting Soft



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The other day seen where a study was done on Teenagers and very few are active.

Today I worked up some Firewood, I was really hurting. Crazy I have been working out and I was surprised. My wife said it was just doing something different with my body.

I know from years past if I continue I will get use to doing more and yes I have gotten soft, just do it and take my time.

I was telling my Grandson when I was his age I was working at the Feed Mill handling 100# Bags of Feed fast as I could all day unloading Box Cars and Reloading them. Get done at 3:30 go out and buck Hay until late then back at the Feed Mill next morning. I only weighed 145 pounds then but I was stout as a Bull. He looks at me and says there is no way he would ever think of doing that.

I have a feeling Video Games, T.V. and A/C is going to win out as far as people going out and enjoying the outdoors, I don't care if it is just going for a Hike much less Hunting and Fishing.

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

It's sad what technology has done to our kids. Kids these days only want to watch TV,play video games or play on their phones. We are a blended family,2 of our kids spend half their time at other parents and live in front of the TV at the other parents. At our house they have no cell phones,TV is limited and no video games. We decided to raise our kids the way we were raised and that is helping around the farm and when it's nice outside your outside


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

It's not all of them. Have a guy doing a big landscaping job at our house and he had two young high school kids working their tails off, shoveling, raking, pushing wheelbarrows, etc.


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

I've noticed this change over the years.

15 or so years ago I would always see kids outside playing. One thing I really noticed was driving by the golf course in the winter. There were always kids and entire families sledding on the hills. Then one day I realized there was nobody there anymore.

I think it is a very sad thing. Obesity and diabetes are running rampant with kids these days. They just get no physical activity at all.

Cell phones, video games, etc. are a curse to our society.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't believe we can totally blame tecnocilgy for todays children or for that mater the children of the 1970's on.

We can blame the government for a good bit of it. When I was a kid we could camp and fish many streams, lakes and ponds on state land.; today you can only camp in certain area and must buy a permit and pay a fee for what was free till the early 1970's here in Michigan.

When I was a kid we could go to the lake and not have worried parents that we would be kid napped or molested like today. Also at the lake when I was a kid we could wade the shore like and cottage owners would come talk to us many times wile we were fishing in front of there place, today they yell and scream at kids to get away from their property even though they have a law full right to wade and fish.

Also when I was a kid only my dad had a factory job to go to every day so mom could take us gathering Morels, cowslips fiddle heads and such and also fishing and frogging. Today most moms are working so they can afford two nice cars and a big fancy house, or they are from a broken home.

When I was a kid many of my friends had grandparents, Grandpa would take them hunting squirrels and rabbits right on the farm. I didn't have a grandpa alive by the time I was 2 years old. I did have a bachelor uncle that worked at a gravel pit all summer and was laid off at the end of Sept. He always came and lived part of his off time with my folks. I and my brother spent a lot of time with him small game hunting. Today in Michigan you have to buy a license to hunt squirrels in your own woods behind the house. Land where you could stop and ask to hunt and gain permission is no longer around. Sue crazy and slobs who cut fences drive in fresh planted fall wheat fields have ruined that for us.

No we can not lay it on the kids of today it is the times.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

In The Woods said:


> I've noticed this change over the years.
> 
> 15 or so years ago I would always see kids outside playing. One thing I really noticed was driving by the golf course in the winter. There were always kids and entire families sledding on the hills. Then one day I realized there was nobody there anymore.
> 
> ...



To me this alone is the main problem with so many Health Problems Society has now days more so than what they eat.

Some say well I see so many working much harder than we did but they do it with their minds. I have a Son like this but he has so many Health problems. I'm thinking what good is all this money if they die at a young age?

How do we turn this around? I know with me I think I'm in Bad Health, I know working out will help me but it is going to hurt until I get use to it. Got a Grandson 19 use to work out but now comes up with many reasons not to and when it comes to real work is fast to tell you no.

big rockpile


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

It's the parents.
Any time you have an issue with a certain generation, you have to look at what their parents taught/allowed.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess I don't know the answer, but if ya put a gun to my head and made me opine I'd say the breakdown of the family unit is at the foundation of the "problem". I would think that at the very least running back and forth between two or more sets of parents would be a tad unsettling. 

When I become King and Grand-Ruler-Of-All I will go back to arranged marriages and divorce will be a lot more difficult to come by


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Today while working on peoples house their teen played skateboard video game all day. He even cursed when things went bad. I almost ask why he is not out skate boarding. I am just working there so kept my mouth shut. I do not think it is the parents. I think the lack of decent paying work to keep busy and what Alleyyoopr said a few post up


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

When I was a kid you were given two choices when you were done with your work.
You could go out and play or do more work. There were no other choices. We loved a rainy day because it gave an opportunity to hang out and read, build models, play board games and engage in other non active activities. Even a kid needs some down time.
On a really crappy Saturday me and my one buddy would open and close the library. He read everything he could get his hands on on mechanics while I was a nature junkie.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Living on a farm as a kid there was no staying inside the house on rainy days. There was always some sort of chores a couple of boys could do in the barn. If no chore was assigned the barn provided a fun play area with ropes to swing on from the hay trolley, beams to run and we dug tunnels in the hay also to play in. 

 Al


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Well parents buy there's kids video games and cell phones without a thought. When I was a kid of course there was no cell phones. I did play video games at night. My parents would not buy me a game system. I had to go around the neiborhood and ask elderly people if I could rake there yards for money. I remember I tried getting a job at burger King but didn't realize there was a age limit. Even when I did buy my video games systems with my own money I was only limited to so many hours a week. More times then not me and my friends would be out on the peddle bikes till dark. I wasn't fortunate enough to grow up with in biking distance to any farms or I would of tried getting a job there. But most of the illigals had all the jobs on the farms where I grew up so I probably wouldn't of been able to get one anyways.


----------

